#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Seismic interpretation

## usaf

Hello Guys,


I would like to have material related to Basics of seismic interpretation, any manual or tutorial, please share for those who dont know ABC of geophysics. Many thankx!!See More: Seismic interpretation

----------


## geophysicien1

dear friend send me an email and i will send a book
geophysicien1@hotmail.com

----------


## jeetu

Hello Guys,
I would like to have material related to Basics of seismic interpretation,
please send it to my mail id jtu2010@gmail.com
thanx in advance

----------


## seismic.world

I look for the same...
seismic.world@gmail.com

----------


## ahmedsisy

download this book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
it is the best for beginners
believe me if you will read carefully, all details,every thing in this small old book in shaa allah you will not need any other books
it is very enough to be good seismic interpretor, in shaa allah

----------


## ahmedsisy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sinodas

> download this book
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> it is the best for beginners
> ...



Very good book

Thank You 

God bless you

----------


## geophysicien1

thank you friend

----------


## jordonliu

the first one is an unavailable web link

----------


## jordonliu

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



this one, nice!

----------


## seismic.world

thanks

----------


## kwanza

> dear friend send me an email and i will send a book
> geophysicien1@hotmail.com




Hello,

could you kindly send me this book as well if you still have it?
regards
kwanza@freemail.hu

----------


## Geopad

thanks a lot.

See More: Seismic interpretation

----------


## anateghpour

would you please send the book to my e-mail too, unfortunately all the links are blocked in Iran!! 

e-mail: anateghpour@gmail.com 

thanks in advance

----------


## nasirmahmood

Thank You,for sharing

----------


## geochowdary

Hello Friend,
I would like to have material related to Basics of seismic interpretation,
please send it to my mail id geo_chowdary@yahoo.co.in
thanx in advance

----------


## abdou2403

well done

----------


## mehdiengineer

Hello, 
Can anybody kindly help me have a geophysical data set for educational purpose and practice? It does not matter how old is the data and which part of the world it is belong to. I need:

-  2-3 seismic lines (to create 2D/ 3D model and interpret them)
-  1-2 well data to practice seismic-well tie and,
-  Some basic geological information related to the region that the data are belong to

I really appreciate your help.
Many many thanks in advance

----------


## thangpt

Hello,
I cant download this file, could you please send to my email mel_gibson1979@yahoo.com.

Thank you very much

----------

